# Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!



## Mona73 (22. Nov. 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,
als wir unsere jetzige Bleibe übernommen haben beinhaltete der Garten schon zwei Teichbecken. Wir groß genau es ist konnte mir der Vorbesitzer auch nicht genau sagen. Im Sommer zogen dann unsere Goldfische und 2 Shubunki ein und fühlten sich auch scheinbar pudelwohl dort. Da der Teich aber nur ca. 40 - 45 cm tief ist an der tiefsten Stelle habe ich mir wegen der Überwinterung Sorgen gemacht und sie in einem großen Aquarium im Keller zur Überwinterung gebracht. Gestern habe ich nun im Becken kleine durchsichtige Eier auf dem Boden, an einigen Blättern und dem Filter gefunden. Heute morgen waren alle weg bis auf die am Filter selber und am Wasserrand am Glas sind auch ein paar. Nun meine Fragen:
Kann das Laich der Fische sein? Ich weiß ja nicht wie sich Schneken vermehren aber im Becken sind auch 2 davon drin - kann das auch von denen sein? Weiß jemand wie Fischlaich aussieht? Oder gibt es irgendwo Bilder von Goldfischlaich zum vergleichen? Wenn das jetzt Laich von den Goldis ist weiß ich das diese ja die geschlüpften Babys zum "fressen" gern haben und würde sie gern in Sicherheit bringen. Weiß jemand wie ich das am besten machen kann? Ich habe zwar noch ein kleines Becken aber keine Pumpe und keinen Filter dafür. Und dann wäre es gut zu wissen wie lange es dauert bis sie schlüpfen. ICh habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts richtiges gefunden.
Vielleicht ist hier jemand der mir helfen kann????? Das wäre 
Viele Grüße und schon jetzt ein dickes Dankeschön für eure Hilfe.
Mona


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

Deiner Beschreibung nach sind es Fischeier. Wie hoch ist denn Deine Wassertemperatur?
Schneckeneier schließe ich aus, da diese als geleeartiges Band auf Pflanzen oder der Scheibe abgelegt werden.
Die Entwicklung der Fischeier ist temperaturabhängig und kann 20 Tage dauern. Jungfische sind sehr empfindlich, es wird schwer sein, diese im Winter aufzuziehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mona73 (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Nikolai,
danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe erst mal versucht das was noch da war in Sicherheit zu bringen und dann ein paar Bilder davon zu machen. Ich habe ein Album angelegt. Die Bilder sind nicht besonders genial aber anders habe ich es nicht hinbekommen 
Vielleicht sieht ein Insider ja was das für Eier sind. Bin der Meinung das der eine Goldi auch wieder dünner ist 
Die Eier sind jetzt bis morgen erst mal in einem Glas. Ich habe das kleine Aquarium vorbereitet und Regenwasser eingefüllt. Morgen werde ich dann eine Pumpe besorgen. Ich denke das brauche ich oder? So ganz ohne werden die Eier denke ich nichts. Bis morgen hat sich das Wasser dann auch was erwärmt und ich kann die Eier dort hineintun. Momentan hat das Wasser wo sie aufbewahrt werden eine Temperatur von ca. 19 °C. Wieviel Wärme brauchen die Kleinen denn? Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung davon konnte mich aber auch nicht durchringen Sie meinen Raubtieren zu überlassen . 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Vorschläge wie ich die Kleinen falls sie schlüpfen durchkriegen kann. 
LG Mona


----------



## Limnos (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hi 

Ich glaube nicht an Fischeier. Fische, wie auch Lurche in unseren Breiten halten sich an bestimmte Laichzeiten. Und die sind im Frühjahr oder Sommer. Fischlaich ist nicht, wie der von Lurchen, von einer dicken, durchsichtigen Gallerte umgeben. Er kann von Mohnkorn bis erbsengroß sein. Es wäre gut, mal ein Bild von dem "Laich" zu sehen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo,
wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue würde ich schon sagen das es Fischeier sind, meine Welse im AQ laichen auch wann sie Lust haben und halten sich nicht an Jahreszeiten (Kaltwasser-AQ).

Mit dem "retten" der Eier hast du sie wohl schon geschrottet  Die sind ganz Empfindlich gegenüber Temperaturschwankungen und Wasserwertänderungen.

Warte doch einfach ab und schau was sich entwickelt


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

da es auf keinen Fall Schneckeneier sind, können es nur Fischeier sein. Da Du die Fische aus dem kalten Teich in ein warmes Becken umgesetzt hast, sind die Fische sicher in ihrem Jahresrythmus durcheinander gekommen.
Ich befürchte Uwe hat recht. Plötzlicher Wasser- und Temperaturwechsel sind tödlich. Ein Wasserglas zur Aufbewahrung geht auch nicht lange gut, da die Fischeier auch Sauerstoff brauchen. Dafür ist eine leichte stetige Wasserbewegung förderlich. Für die Aufzucht bräuchtest Du noch mikroskopisch kleines Zooplankton. Dieses in einem Aquarium in ausreichendem Maße bereitzustellen erfordert schon tiefere Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich.
Nach meinen Beobachtungen fangen Goldfische bei 16 Grad Wassertemperatur an ihre Eier abzulegen. Bei 18 Grad sind dann auch die Unwilligeren dabei.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mona73 (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Danke euch allen für eure Hilfe. In dem Glas ist das gleiche Wasser wie im Becken, auch die Temperatur ist die selbe. Ich hatte überlegt mir heute ein sogenanntes Aufzuchtbecken oder wie das gleich heißt aus unserer Zoohandlung zu holen und die Eier dort zu deponieren dann kann ich ds auch wieder in das selbe Becken hängen. Und dann warte ich einfach mal ab. Ich habe gesehen das an der einen Pflanze noch Eier kleben. Deren Glück ist wohl die fusslige Strucktur. Ich schaue einfach mal was sich entwickelt. Die Temperatur im Becken ist so ca. 16 °C. Ich denke das ist nicht zu warm. Falls es einen Erfolg gibt werde ich berichten :beten
Viele Grüße 
Mona


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Mal ne dumme Frage, planst Du denn ne Teichvergrößerung ? oder warum willst Du unbedingt Nachwuchs züchten ? 
Die meisten Goldfischhalter sind froh, wenn sich die Fische nicht so stark vermehren. 

Ansonsten seh ich da auch Fischeier. für die Fische ist das wie Frühling, wenn die auf einmal frisches und wärmeres Wasser haben, da sind die dann in Laichstimmung. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nikolai (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,
die Aufzucht von Nachwuchs ist eine spannende Sache. Es ist das Salz in der Suppe von (fast) jedem Teichliebhaber.
Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisse.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mona73 (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Ja wir planen im Frühjahr eine Teichvergrößerung. Besser gesagt es soll dann ein Teich werden. Im Moment sind es ja solche Teichbecken. Möchte einen größeren der auch tief genug ist um sie draußen zu überwintern. Tun mir irgendwie ein bischen leid da das Becken ja kleiner ist als der Teich. Außerdem hätten wir schon Abnehmer im Bekanntenkreis die sich im nächsten Frühjahr auch eine Teichlandschaft zulegen und dann den Kauf gespart hätten. 
Ich muß noch dazusagen das ich die Eier zwar in ein Glas getan habe dies aber vorsichtig in das Becken versenkt habe so das sie in der gewohnten Umgebung sind aber meine Goldis nicht rankommen. Ich werde das nun beobachten wie sie sich entwickeln und hoffe nicht wie Koi-Uwe sagt sie geschrottet zu haben .
An den Blätterns sind auch noch welche und ich habe jetzt noch 3 hinter einem Stein entdeckt. Mal sehen wie die sich nun alle entwickeln. Denke aber das ich sie kurz vorm schlüpfen doch sicherheitshalber ins kleine Becken umsiedel. Ist auch Regenwasser drin und hat dieselbe Temperatur. Denke das kurz vorher nichts mehr passieren kann. Wenn die Zeit bis zum schlüpfen 20 Tage beträgt haben wir ja noch 17 vor uns um zu schauen ob sich was tut. Bin auf alle Fälle mal gespannt. Nikolai ich werde auf alle Fälle weiter berichten.


----------



## Mona73 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

 ich glaube ich habe sie doch nicht geschrottet. Man sieht in einigen jetzt kleine schwarze Punkte. Meine Goldis finden das Glas zwar mächtig interessant in ihrem Becken aber rein kommen sie nicht. Eine Laichstation habe ich mir heute aus dem MArkt geholt und kurz bevor sie dann schlüpfen tu ich das ins Becken und die Eier darein damit nichts passieren kann. Ich denke so müßte es gehen. Und für die Kleinen wartet dann ja schon ein eigenes Becken. Weiß jemand wie lange man warten sollte bevor man sie mit den Großen zusammentun kann?
Ich berichte weiter


----------



## Mona73 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

@Nikolai: Bist du dir sicher mit dem 20 Tagen? Ich habe jetzt gelesen das sie nach 5 Tagen schlüpfen und bin verunsichert. Dann sollte ich sie besser jetzt schon in die Aufzuchtstation tun denn aus dem Glas können sie ja schwimmen und dann sind sie Futter.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

wirklich sicher bin ich mir nicht, habe es auch nur gelesen. Im Teich sieht man sie ja auch erst, wenn sie größer sind. Bei Friedfischen wie Koi und __ Goldfisch sind sie relativ ungefährdet. Im Teich konnte ich öfters beobachten, wie ein Schwarm Jungfische 5-10mm von einem Koi durchkreuzt wurde. Der Koi war völlig uninterressiert und die Jungfische gingen auf Sicherheitsabstand. Aber auch hier ohne Garantie!

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mona73 (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

 Das erste Fischbaby ist da und das zweite halb. Das kämpft sich gerade aus seinem Ei. Die anderen sind auch sehr rege in ihren Bewegungen. Ich denke es ist gutgegangen. Einige Eier sind weiß geworden. Da habe ich mich schlau gemacht das das Laichpilz ist was vorkommen kann. Allerdings bin ich bei meinen Nachforschungen auch auf das Laichverhalten von Goldis gestoßen und habe mich schlau gelesen das die man Männlein und Weiblein während der Paarungszeit unterscheiden kann denn die Männchen bekommen weiße Punkte auf den Kiemen. Einerseits ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen das mein Fisch nicht die Pünktchenkrankheit hat (ich wollte ihn schon in Isolationshaft überführen) sondern anscheinend der Papa der Kleinen ist. Damit ist klar das ich Shubunkis großziehe und keine Goldis . Aber da ich vermute das er sich eine Goldidame geangelt hat werden wir wohl auf die Mischung gespannt sein. Ein Sarasaweibchen kommt auch noch in die engere Wahl. Bin mal gespannt. 
@Nikolai: wir sind nun beide schlauer und wissen ab heute es sind keine 20 Tage sondern doch nur 5. Das sind aber wirkliche Minis. Bin mal gespannt wie schnell sie wachsen. 

Weiß jemand ob ich jetzt schon die Kleinen füttern muß und was am besten? Oder ab wann?  Sie sind ja gerade mal ca. 1-2 mm groß.


----------



## Nikolai (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Es geht halt nichts über eigene Erfahrungen. Es wird ziemlicher Mist zusammengeschrieben.

Aber der schwierige Teil kommt jetzt erst. Ich hatte für andere Fische mal extra Pantoffeltierchen gezüchtet.
Aber vielleicht tut es auch Aufzuchtfutter aus der Zoohandlung.
Gewöhnlich haben Fische einen Dottersack von dem sie eine Weile zehren. Wie lange weiß ich nicht.
Bei einem gut eingefahrenen Becken finden sie auch so genug, sofern sie nicht gefressen werden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,
wie gehts Deinem Nachwuchs?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mona73 (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Nikolai,
super gut denke ich. Sind jetzt doch paar mehr geworden. Denke so ca. 10 Stück schwirren im Becken rum. Ich habe nur das riesige Problem das ich immer noch nicht weiß was und ab wann ich es füttern muß. Hatte einen angeschrieben der ne riesige Hobbyzucht hat (bin auf seine Seite im Netz gestoßen) aber habe noch keine Antwort. Habe die Flakes die ich den großen füttere zu fast Stauch zerkleinert und im Becken verstreut bzw. im Netzbehälter. Habe sie noch im Laichnetz damit sie nicht vom Filter verschluckt werden. Einige eier die im Netz verblieben sind sind mittlerweile auch weiß und sehen aus nach Pilzbefall. Wäre toll zu erfahren ob man die besser entfernt oder ob sich die anderen vielleicht davon ernähren. Fragen über Fragen die sich stellen. Ist aber super toll zu sehen das die ersten die geschlüpft sind meiner meiner Meinung nach stabil schwimmen und vielleicht einen halben Milimeter größer geworden sind . Jeder Fortschritt stachelt einen an weiterzumachen damit man die kleinen Racker durchbekommt. Denke die größten sind mittlerweile ca. 2 - 2,5 mm groß.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo,
die Verpilzten Eier solltest du entfernen. Die Frage nach dem Futter kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## Mona73 (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Danke Uwe, das werde ich sofort machen. Ich denke es sind jetzt eh genug n Fischbabys. Wenn ich die durchbekomme bin ich schon ganz stolz auf mich.


----------



## Mona73 (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

 Die größeren unter den Kleinen sind jetzt schon ca. 5 mm. Wenn das nichts ist. Sie wachsen im Moment und gedeihen.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,
du kannst die ersten Tage gekochtes Eigelb Füttern, indem du es zerreibst zwischen den Finger. Wenn die kleinen Fressen haben sie dann gelbe Bäuche.
Salinenkrebse kannst du auch Füttern, die Eier kannst du im Fachhandel kaufen, diese müssen dann in Salzwasser 48 St. Belüftet werden um zu Schlüpfen. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mariorö (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,
Du kannst einfach Dein Futter in eine Kaffeemühle tun und schön kleinmachen. habe ich bei meinem koinachwuchs auch gemacht. Das geht prima. 
Mario


----------



## Nikolai (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

was macht der Nachwuchs?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mona73 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Nikolai,

leider habe ich die Kleinen nicht durchbringen können. Erst haben sie sich wohl gegenseitig aufgefressen und dann war auch der letzte weg. Ich denke da war doch ein Loch im Strumpf über den Filter. 
Aber nun haben unsere Fischis einen neuen Teich bekommen im Frühjahr wie geplant und sie mögen ihn wohl denn am Freitag ging wieder ihr Laichritual los und das war ein wüstes Treiben .
Aber diesmal weiß ich auch das die Mama ein Sarasaweibchen ist und der Papa ein Shubunki. Sie waren so nett den Laich an den Wasserhyazinten abzulegen so das ich die nur im Ganzen rausnehmen mußte und sie in das Aquarium gesetzt habe das ich letztes Jahr für die Großen über den Winter hatte und da ist ja auch das Teichwasser drin. Das war auch rechtzeitig gedacht denn schon am Abend war der restliche Laich der an den Seerosen und den Teichpflanzen war restlos vertilgt. Mal sehen ob ich jetzt im Frühjahr mehr Glück habe. Der Laich hängt überall an den Wurzeln der Pflanzen und in einigen kann man schon die schwarzen Punkte erkennen. Denke drüber nach diesmal besser keine Pumpe einzusetzen sondern zu warten bis sie schlüpfen und dann in dem Laichnetz in den Teich einzusetzen. Denke bei den gierigen Eltern muß man sie schon schützen  sonst sind sie direkt weg. Weiß vielleicht jemand was das ergebnis dieser Mischung ist? Das Sarasaweibchen ist eine ganz tolle. Weiß/rot und ne lange Schwanzflosse. Der Papa ist super bunt. Bin mal gespannnnt. Spätestens freitag müßten sie ja da sein. Aber dann weiß man ja noch nicht wie sie mal aussehen. Weiß jemand wann man die Kleinen zu den Großen setzten kann ohne das sie dann das Futter sind?


----------



## Tomke (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

erstmal viel Glück mit Deinem Nachwuchs! Ich versuche es gerade mit Posthornschneckeneiern. Die Mama hat sie dummerweise an ein verwelkendes Seerosenblatt geklebt. :crazy
Das hab ich nun komplett abgetrennt und in einen Eimer mit Teichwasser gelegt. Mal abwarten....

Von Freunden habe ich einige sehr kleine (ca. 1-2 cm große) Goldfische bekommen. Aber ich kam einfach nicht an zwei hübschen Shubunkins vorbei, ca. 7cm. Tja, nach zwei Wochen und wenig Füttern (haben mir hier viele von abgeraten, da mein Teich so klein ist, wegen Nährstoffeintrag und natürliche Reduzierung der Fische, jaja), also nach zwei Wochen fehlten mir mindestens zwei. Nun, durch die vielen Pflanzen kann ich es immer noch nicht genau sagen, aber dabei ist es wohl geblieben. Die Kleinen, die jetzt langsam bunt/gold werden, schwimmen ganz unbekümmert mit den Großen. Also es dauert ziemlich lange, bis die Kleinen sicher sind. Aber es gibt ja diese Minibecken aus Keschertuch, Laichbecken oder wie heißen die? Na, da würd ich sie reinsetzen. Viel Glück nochmal.

LG, Heike


----------



## Mona73 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Danke Heike, ich hoffe auch das ich diesmal mehr Glück habe. Unsere Freunde hatten sich schon auf den Nachwuchs gefreut da sie immer viel Verlust in ihrem großen Teich haben durch __ Reiher etc. Hoffe diesmal ein besseres Händchen zu haben. Müßten ja die nächsten Tage schlüpfen wenn das diesmal wieder mit den 5 Tagen hinhaut. Aber diesmal setzte ich denke ich keine Pumpe ein solange es geht. Wenn es sein muß fische ich die kleinen in das Laichnetz und schließe dann die Pumpe an. Aber ich warte erst den kompletten Schlüpfvorgang ab. Im Teiche habe ich ja auch nicht rund um die Uhr die Filteranlage an. Denke im Laichnetz kann man sie auch besser füttern. 
Dann wünsche ich dir auch viel Erfolg mit den __ Schnecken. Ich hatte 2 Schnecken über Winter im Aquarium und die haben sich jetzt dermaßen vervielfältigt das ich dem ganzen gar nicht mehr Herr wurde. 
Mal schauen wie unsere Zuchterfolge aussehen :beten
LG Ramona


----------



## Tomke (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,
was hast Du denn für __ Schnecken? Bin noch an zwei, drei Posthörnchen interessiert...  

Bei meinem Nachwuchs tut sich nix. Ist vielleicht zu kühl? Will sie aber nicht reinholen, sollen sich gleich an die Natur gewöhnen...eine Woche ist schon mindestens rum...1

LG, Heike


----------



## Mona73 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike,
in meinem Becken ist nicht mehr viel Platzkopfkratz. Ich hatte nur die Hyazinten ins Aquarium gesetzt und mal gewartet aber mit so vielen habe ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet. Oh oh. Naja mal sehen wie sie sich entwickeln. Sind alle sehr munter und jetzt ca. 7 mm groß. Denke um die 50 sicher. Aber die sorgen ja eh dafür das sich die Anzahl verkleinert. Ich weiß nicht was das für __ Schnecken waren. Sehen auf wie kleine Teufel (also sone Hörner) Mal sehen ob ich die durch das Becken fotografiert bekomme. Ein paar kleine sind noch drin. Die Großen sind nachdem sie die Eier abgelegt haben gestorben. Denke das ist vielleicht so. Das Schneckenhaus ist nach oben hin eingedreht. Ich habe abgesammelt und in den Teich getan weil es fürs Aquarium einfach zu viele waren. Ich versuche mal Bilder zu machen.
Trotzdem weiter toi toi toi für deine Schnecken. Jetzt ist es ja wieder warm. Vielleicht sind sie bald da.
LG Ramona


----------



## Mona73 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike,
ich habe mal versucht ein Bild von der Rasselbande zu machen und hoffe das ich es eingestellt bekomme. Das sind aber nicht alle. Auf der anderen Seite des Beckens sitzen genauso viele. Wahnsinn. 
Auf dem zweiten Bild habe ich mal versucht so eine kleine Babyschnecke zu fotografieren. Das ist gar nicht so leicht ;-)


----------



## witch127 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Wow!!! Das sind weit mehr als 50!!! Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg mit der Aufzucht. 
Ich hatte das auch mal im Aqua gemacht und es kamen von ca. 30 Jungtieren 4 durch. Warum auch immer.... Und sie haben bis heute eine braune Wildfärbung, obwohl sie nun schon echt groß sind.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*



witch127 schrieb:


> Und sie haben bis heute eine braune Wildfärbung, obwohl sie nun schon echt groß sind.


Das ist echt total verschieden... ich habe beim Umbau einen 2 und einen 4cm Jungfisch ins AQ gesetzt...
Der kleine hat sich im AQ innerhalb 1 Woche umgefärbt... der große hat gut 4 Wochen gebraucht.
Ist halt auch eine Frage von Licht und Wasserqualität und wieviel sie sich verstecken müssen usw.

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele meiner umgesetzten ca. 40 babygoldis (direkt umbaubecken > fertiger Teich) in 1-2 jahren zu sehen sein werden.
Hoffentlich auch nur 1-3 Stück :beten 

Klar wünscht man sich, dass der Nachwuchs gut durchkommt, aber man will ja nicht in einer Überbevölkerung enden.


----------



## Mona73 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike, Hallo Andreas,

das ist normal das man ganz wenige durchbekommt. Irgendwann fangen ja die größeren damit an die Anzahl zu reduzieren. Einige denke ich werden auch wieder Ofer des Filters irgendwann werden und einige bleiben so auf der Strecke. War ja auch eigentlich nicht geplant das es so viele sind. Sah an der __ Hyazinte viel weniger aus. Naja was solls. Wir werden sehen. Abnehmer hätte ich in der näheren Umgebung genug da hier im Ort jeder 2 mindestens einen Teich hat und jedes Jahr die __ Fischreiher zuschlagen. Sie stehen mit dem Aq im Fenster und haben so verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse durch Sonne und davorstehende Bäume. Mal schauen ob sie sich verfärben. Sind ja Nachkommen von einem Sarasaweibchen welches weiß/rot ist mit toller langer Schwanzflosse und einen tollen super bunten Shubunki. Müßte also eigentlich ein bischen Farbe drin sein. Aber im Moment sind sie erst zwischen 0,5 und 1 cm groß und das dauert ja noch was bis es soweit ist. Weiß jemand wie lange es dauert bis sie so ca 5 cm groß sind? Danke dann kann man sie zu den Eltern setzten ohne Angst haben zu müssen das sie sie als Lebendfutter ansehen.
LG MOna


----------



## Mona73 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike (Tomke),

ich habe jetzt geschafft mal so ein kleines Schneckchen zu fotografieren. Teufelsschnecke habe ich gemeint weil die so aussieht als hätte sie Hörner ;-)
Vielleicht hilft dir das Bild ja weiter. 
Ansonsten entwickelt sich der Nachwuchs gut. Ist schon erstaunlich wieviele Größen im Becken rumschwimmen. Von noch sehr winzig bis ca. 1cm. 
LG Ramona


----------



## Tomke (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Ramona,
komm erst jetzt zum Gucken, und ist leider schon zu dunkel für Fotos machen, denn mein "Nachwuchs" macht sich auch ganz gut! 
Ich habe bei einer Pflanzenlieferung noch ein bißchen Schneckenlaich dazubekommen und hab jetzt zwei Eimer voll Schneckis, einen mit Posthörnern (5 Stück) und einen mit ca. 50 Miniminimini-Spitzhörnchen. Mann, wenn die alle überleben...aber ich will´s versuchen, finde bestimmt ein paar nette Abnehmer wenn sie Versandgröße haben. Außerdem will ich mir noch einen Miniteich ohne Fische auf die Terrasse stellen, da können auch noch einige rein.
Ist einfach zu schön, denen zuzugucken! 
Ich füttere sie übrigens mit Blattsalat. Wenn das Wasser nicht mehr "schön" ist, mach ich Eimerwechsel. Neuer Eimer mit frischem Teichwasser und Leitungswasser halb/halb, ein paar Unterwasserpflanzenreste rein (die Ästchen, die meine Goldies abknabbern und im Teich rumtreiben) und alle __ Schnecken einsammeln und umsetzen. Hab kein Aquarium und so sind sie auch ganz gut durchgekommen. Muß sie nur vor meinem Freund retten, der nicht so oft Zuhause ist und dann mal schnell irgendeinen Eimer schnappt für die Gartenarbeit 
Nee, Scherz beiseite, ich hab ihm ernsthaft gedroht, sind schließlich liebevoll aufgezogene Tierchen! Aber Männer können ja so...wenig feinfühlig sein. 

So, morgen mach ich auch Fotos!
Bis dann, Heike


----------



## Tomke (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Ramona,

hier nun endlich meine Fotos!
Du hast ja echt sehr viel Nachwuchs! Was machst Du denn damit, wenn die alle durchkommen?
Bei denen im gelben Eimer seh ich sehr gut, daß die auf den Salatblättern deutlich größer sind als die, die den Salat noch nicht "entdeckt" haben.
Leider haben meine eigenen Posthörnchen nicht überlebt, warum auch immer. Die fünf  sind aus einer Unterwasserlieferung.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, wie schnell die wachsen? Muß ich die noch wochenlang im Eimer halten oder geht´s schneller? Okaaay, da ist sie wieder, meine Ungeduld...


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,

ich möchte Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ich glaube, dass sind keine Posthörnchen. Es sind zwar Tellerschnecken, aber die eine auf dem ersten Foto links sieht aus, als ob sie an einer Seite abgeflacht wäre. Posthörnchen sind auf beiden Seiten rundlich ausgeprägt. Wäre aber nicht weiter schlimm. Die sind genauso nett.


----------



## Tomke (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Christine,
meinst Du etwa mich?
Wenn ja, danke für den Hinweis, dachte immer, das sind Posthornschnecken. Meine Großen hab ich aus dem Baumarkt unter Posthorn gekauft und die sehen genauso aus... 
Aber egal wie sie heißen, das sind meine absoluten Lieblingsschnecken! 
Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind... weißt Du oder jemand hier, was DAS für eine ist? Kam wohl aus der __ Muschelblume gekrochen. Freu!

PS. Nochmal zur Erklärung: meine "Posthörner" sind auf beiden Seiten platt...

LG, Heike


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike,

natürlich meinte ich Dich, nicht Mona - sorry.

Das Schneckchen auf dem Foto könnte eine Ohrschlammschnecke sein.

Ich glaube, unsere Definition von "Platt an der Seite" stimmt nicht ganz überein.

Guck mal hier: das sind Posthörnchen - da ist die Rundung sauber ausgearbeitet - auf der anderen Seite sieht sie ganz genauso aus. Die Schnecke auf dem Foto oben, die ich meinte,sieht aus, als ob sie an der einen Seite flacher wäre...aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
Wenn ich jetzt eine vernünftige Seite gefunden hätte, hätte ich auch einen Link gesetzt. Vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein Fotomodell im Teich...


----------



## Tomke (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Christine,
vielen Dank, scheint tatsächliche eine Ohrschlammschnecke zu sein! 
Hm, was ich so gegoogelt habe, finde ich irgendwie keine Unterschiede zwischen Posthorn- und Tellerschnecken...
Außer vielleicht, daß Tellerschnecken ein Überbegriff ist und Posthörner eine Unterart sind. Kann das sein?
Nun ja, auf jeden Fall sehr hübsch die Dinger.  

LG,
Heike


----------



## Nikolai (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo,
Posthornschnecken sind ebenfalls Tellerschnecken. Posthornschnecken werden aber deutlich größer als die übrigen Tellerschnecken (bis ca. 3cm Durchmesser). Die Dicke bzw. Breite ist wesentlich größer im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser ( ca. 1 zu 2 bei großen __ Schnecken ca. 1 zu 3).  Die übrigen Tellerschnecken bleiben deutlich kleiner ( ca. 1,5 cm Durchmesser) und wirken sehr flach ( Dicke/Durchmesser ca. 1 zu 5 und mehr)

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Nikolai,
vielen Dank, das ist ja interessant! 
Tja, ich würde dann sagen, meine ersten aus dem Baumarkt sind tatsächlich Posthörner, da sie auf jeden Fall mehr als 2cm groß sind. Allerdings würde ich sie schon als flach bezeichnen, so ca. 1 zu 4...
Die neuen aus der Pflanzenlieferung (von Werner  ) sind noch sehr klein, aber noch flacher im Verhältnis, also geschätzte Tellerschnecken, welche Unterart dann auch immer. Hier nochmal Fotos von beiden.

LG, Heike


----------



## Nikolai (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike,

das Dicke/Durchmesser-Verhältnis war nur eine grobe Einstufung. Bei größeren Posthörnern ist es wohl tatsächlich 1 zu 4. Aber nebeneinander betrachtet, sind sie deutlich von den übrigen Tellerschnecken zu unterscheiden. Auch der Schneckenlaich ist leicht von dem der anderen __ Schnecken zu unterscheiden. Der der Posthörner ist leicht rosa und in ovalen Plättchen an glatten Oberflächen haftend. Der der Spitzschlammschnecken und Blasenschnecken ist farblos und in länglichen Strängen ebenfalls auf glatten Oberflächen haftend.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Nikolai,
vielen Dank, dann warte ich mal ab, wie sie sich entwickeln. 
Sehr hilfreich, Deine Beschreibung des Laichs. 

Liebe Grüße, Heike


----------



## sanatee (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Darf ich mal was zu den __ Schnecken fragen?
Was ist so gut an Schnecken im Teich? Das ihr Euch so darüber freut und die sogar noch züchtet.

Ich dachte bis eben, das Schnecken im Teich genauso doof sind wie im Garten und mir alle meine Pflanzen kaputt fressen.
Ich hab bei meinen Pflanzen nämlich ganz schön Verluste zu verzeichnen und hatte schon die zwei Schnecken in Verdacht, die ich mal gefunden habe.


----------



## Nikolai (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo sanatee,

dass Wasserschnecken Schäden an Pflanzen verursachen habe ich noch nicht feststellen können. Dass sich __ Schnecken an geschädigten (eingehenden) Pflanzen gütlich tun schon eher. Im Normalfall weiden sie den Algenbewuchs an Pflanzen und Oberflächen ab. Sie dienen auch als Gesundheitspolizei, da sie tote Tiere und absterbende Pflanzen vertilgen, die sie aus weiter Entfernung wahrnehemen und aus allen Richtungen dahin "eilen".

Nicht- Liebhabern zu erklären, was daran schön ist, ist müßig.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sanatee (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

ich bin aber kein Nicht-Liebhaber 
ich bin einfach unwissend!
Also frag ich ganz viel.
Und wenn Du mir jetzt erzählst, das __ Schnecken im Teich sehr nützlich sind, dann werde ich ab sofort fein aufpassen, das mir meine zwei Schnecken nicht abhanden kommen. 

Nur, wer hat dann meine Pflanzen so aufgefressen? 
Können das auch Käferlarven gewesen sein?
(sorry fürs schreddern)  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tomke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Bianca,

das sieht nach Fischfutterstelle aus, ich hab genauso einen Topf...Muß allerdings dazusagen, daß ich noch nie einen Fisch daran gesehen habe. Auch an den anderen Pflanzen nicht, die oft zerrupft im Teich rumschwimmen. Also für andere Erklärungen bin ich auch offen.

Ich mag vor allem Posthornschnecken, mir ist ihr hübsches flaches Häuschen sofort aufgefallen. Auch ihr Verhalten, ruhig und doch zügig durch den Teich ihre Bahnen zu ziehen, an den Pflanzen rumzukriechen und trotz Häuschen soo agil zu sein (die können sogar, auf dem Rücken sozusagen, an der Wasseroberfläche entlangkriechen). Nun, es ist wirklich schwierig, das zu erklären.
Die __ Nacktschnecken auf dem Land sind natürlich nervig, weil sie alles anfressen und eklig beim Anpacken oder Draufttreten, wenn man sie mal nicht rechtzeitig sieht.
Zum Glück bleiben die Wasserschneckchen im Wasser! 

LG, Heike


----------



## sanatee (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Heike
die Pflanzen waren aber schon so angefressen, bevor die Fische eingezogen sind. 
Darum bin ich eben von __ Schnecken ausgegangen. 
Kann man Schnecken für den Teich irgendwo kaufen? Hab ich hier irgendwie so verstanden.
Ich hab nur schon gesehen, das man __ Muscheln kaufen kann


----------



## Nikolai (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Bianca,

__ Schnecken vertilgen abgestorbene Pflanzenteile. Vielleicht haben sie an den weichen Bruchstellen genagt.

__ Wasserpest kann eine Pest sein, weil sie im Wachstum nicht zu bremsen ist. Neu eingesetzt braucht sie aber meist eine Weile bis sie sich "aklimatisiert", oder es behagt ihr gar nicht und stirbt ab. Auch dann zerfällt sie in einzelne Stücke. Gefräßige Pflanzenschädlinge könnten auch Krebse sein, wenn Du welche im Teich hast.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo,
na, vielleicht hat es ihr bei mir ja nicht gefallen. Auf jeden Fall sieht die jetzt ganz genauso aus wie Biancas. Wußte gar nicht, das es __ Wasserpest ist. Nun gut, war ja eh im Topf und hätte nix anstellen können.

@ Bianca
__ Schnecken bekommst Du manchmal in Baumärkten mit Fischabteilung - oder von mir 
Zumindest Spitzhornschnecken, würde aber gerne noch ein paar Tage warten, die sind noch sehr klein, wie Du vielleicht auf den Fotos von mir mal gesehen hast. Aber es sind für mich viel zu viele. Von daher melde ich mich gern bei Dir per PN, wenn´s soweit ist!
Jetzt setz ich sie auch noch nicht in den Teich, da sie dann vielleicht schnell von den Goldies gefuttert werden oder im Filter landen. Naja, irgendwann muß es ja mal sein.

LG, Heike


----------



## Mona73 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hey Ihr Alle.
Das hat sich ja hier zu ner wilden Schneckendiskussion entwickelt.
Meine Fischbabys entwickeln sich prächtig. Die Großen sind mittlerweile schon bischen über einen cm groß und quicklebendig  Aber wenn es um __ Schnecken geht kann ich auch mitreden  denn bei uns sind ja auch Schneckenbabys im Aquarium übriggeblieben da im Winter welche mit den Fischen dort überwintert haben. Fands ganz witzig bis die sich so vervielfältigt haben. Naja. Aber ich weiß immernoch nicht was das für welche sind. Sind auch sehr flink und schwimmen an der Oberfläche sobald die Fischbabys gefüttert werden. Allerdings sehen sie von vorn aus wie kleine Teufelchen. Die haben irgendwie richtige Hörnchen. Finde sie sehr putzig anzuschauen. Sie werden aber denke ich recht groß. ICh hatte Heike hier ja schon mal versucht Bilder einzustellen. Weiß vielleicht jemand was das für welche sein können? 
@Bianka wenn du dann noch welche übrig hast und nicht weißt wohin würde ich auch welche nehmen. Dann habe ich zwei Sorten im Teich.


----------



## Tomke (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Mona,
freut mich, das Dein Fischnachwuchs so gut gedeiht! 
Ist doch immer wieder schön.
Gerade hab ich mir nochmal Dein Schneckenfoto (Seite 3) angesehen, kann aber nicht sagen, was das für welche sind. Leider ist das Foto ja auch nicht ganz so scharf... Vielleicht weiß Nikolai das??   

Meinen Schneckchen geht´s auch gut, nur wachsen sie irgendwie nicht so richtig, daß ich noch nicht absehen kann, wann ich sie in den Teich entlassen könnte. Hm. Und tatsächlich, sie stehen auf Salatblätter und Gurkenscheiben (dabei dann aufpassen, wenn die Gurken sich langsam auflösen, wird das Wasser milchig, also nur ein-zwei Tage drinlassen). Leider gibt´s keine neuen Fotos, Wetter ist einfach zu naß. :evil

LG, Heike


----------



## Nikolai (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo,

zu Mona`s Bild auf Seite 3: Das sind Spitzschlammschnecken (Lymnaea stagnalis). Es ist bei uns die wohl am häufigsten vorkommende Schnecke. Es gibt davon weitere Unterarten die weniger spitz sind. Sie wird ca. 4 cm lang. In einigen Sachbüchern wird ihr nachgesagt, dass sie Pflanzen regelrecht verwüstet. Ich selbst konnte das bisher nicht beobachten. Sicher hängt es vom Nahrungsangebot ab. Man findet sie in Pflanzenreichen Gräben und Teichen. Auch dort kann ich keine Fraßschäden beobachten. Meine Einschätzung ist, dass Planzen, die gesund und wüchsig sind, keinen Schaden nehmen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hife und Infos! Dringend!*

Hallo Nikolai,

vielen Dank!
War auch meine Vermutung, daß es Spitzschlammschnecken sind, da aber meine schlanker und spitzer sind, wußte ich´s nicht so genau. Meine sind im Miniteich und fressen ganz normal, die Pflanzen haben bis jetzt nicht gelitten. Aber das liegt vielleicht auch an dem zugefütterten Salat...

Liebe Grüße,
Heike


----------

